
If all software maintainers disappeared, which projects would you take over? - naturlich
If there were some apocalyptic event which left all software projects without any stewardship, what projects would you think to be most important to take over?  How would you organize?
======
sarcasmatwork
I dont like this "what if" apocalyptic event. I'd think the Linux kernel would
be a big one.

------
IloveHN84
OpenSSL

